# Bamboo Fly Rods



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoping to see your Video guess not sometimes Utube does not work at where I work. Yep I do Fly Fishing will keep trying to see it. Cool anyway ..


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

No wonder the $$$$$ cost is so high.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great video E-Shot! I have repaired and rewrapped a few of bamboo rods, but never saw how they were made. I used to make knives and assemble fishing rods under the name "Rattler' (because of my voice). I made a ton of them, but I have only seen one used one since I quit. I assembled all styles of rods and liked 8 foot ultra-light moochers or casters. I liked to fish with one of these and a Tournament Pflueger Nobby (Red). It was the lightest combo that I ever had in my hands. The last rods that I assembled were 9 to 12 foot surf rods with "Harnell" blanks and solid stainless guides and reel seats. I made my wrapping jig and other tools that I used, but I have sold all of that now. -- Tex


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not much of a fly fisherman but that's a cool video. 4:19 - maybe next he can turn some bamboo nail clippers on his lathe.


----------

